# Hua Street (Alicia's Keys, Blakus Cello, Silk, Spitfire, Peking Opera Perc)



## Neifion (Feb 24, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/hua-street

Feedback appreciated!


----------



## chillbot (Feb 24, 2014)

Amazing, love it.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 24, 2014)

chillbot @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> Amazing, love it.



Thank you, chillbot! Anything you think could use fixing/improvement?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't feel the need to nitpick I thought it was a really nice production all around and very well constructed. I was very impressed with your sample chops. I figured others might chime in by now.

If you really pressed me I would say the piano was too dry and in-your-face for my taste, I assumed it was intentional. I also could have used about 15% less of the sliding legato effect on the strings, I forget I think it was both the solo cello and the strings...? It's such a nice erhu-like sound but a little goes a long ways. Like I said, these are more personal than anything else. You don't need to change a thing, in my opinion.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Neifion , lovely piece . I enjoyed the setting of your piece and for me it was more about the atmosphere and story you created from start to finish. o-[][]-o


----------



## Blakus (Feb 24, 2014)

Loved it Matthew! Thanks for sharing it. Great atmosphere.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 24, 2014)

chillbot @ Mon Feb 24 said:


> I also could have used about 15% less of the sliding legato effect on the strings, I forget I think it was both the solo cello and the strings...?



Maybe I had a little too much fun with the portamentos from both Sable and Blakus. They're completely to blame for that. :D And curse you, Blakus, for playing such a wicked cello! =o 

Personally I thought it may be somewhat eclectic. As a demo, it was a matter of trying to address various moods and subject matter and keep somewhat of a flow.

I really appreciate you all taking the time to listen and comment!


----------



## chillbot (Feb 25, 2014)

Not really the thread for it, but quick question anyway: how do you get the nice portamento sound from blakus cello? I got it a few days ago and haven't really had time to fool with it but I couldn't figure it out. And the "document" folder is empty and I can't find any tutorials on the website....?


----------



## Neifion (Feb 25, 2014)

chillbot @ Tue Feb 25 said:


> Not really the thread for it, but quick question anyway: how do you get the nice portamento sound from blakus cello? I got it a few days ago and haven't really had time to fool with it but I couldn't figure it out. And the "document" folder is empty and I can't find any tutorials on the website....?



Hm... that's strange, you should have an Extras folder that has the Blakus Cello manual.

In any case, you can choose to control portamento via either velocity or midi CC via the Configure page. I use velocity for ease and playability. Lower velocity = longer portamento, higher velocity = quicker portamento, and even higher velocity = legato with no slide. On that same Configure page, you can also set the threshold (1-127) for activating portamento. So if I set it to 38, any velocity below it will be a portamento, with 1 being the longest slide and 38 being the fastest slide, and everything above 38 is a legato with no slide.

Hope that helps, and sorry this is so late. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Embertone (Feb 25, 2014)

Mathew - Bravo! What an imaginative and beautiful piece of music, whoa. Your programming is sooo detailed too, I hope you know that all the detail you're putting in, it is DEFINITELY noticed 

My personal opinion, your portamentos are perfect, especially in this style of writing. I'm so glad you shared this beautiful piece of music, it made my night!



chillbot @ Tue Feb 25 said:


> Not really the thread for it, but quick question anyway: how do you get the nice portamento sound from blakus cello? I got it a few days ago and haven't really had time to fool with it but I couldn't figure it out. And the "document" folder is empty and I can't find any tutorials on the website....?



1) The real secret to "good" portas with the Blakus Cello, in my opinion, is by utilizing the speed control with CC's. You can make a beautifully fast portamento - so it's less slid-ish, and more like a musical "sigh", if that makes any sense. Also, dipping the dynamics CC down when portamento-ing can be very helpful, so that the transition isn't in-your-face.

2) Email us and we'll get you a manual, I'm not sure why you didn't get it in the first place! My guess is that something went awry when you installed it with Continuata's Connect?

Thanks!

-Alex

info AT embertone DOT com


----------



## Neifion (Feb 25, 2014)

Embertone @ Tue Feb 25 said:


> The real secret to "good" portas with the Blakus Cello, in my opinion, is by utilizing the speed control with CC's. You can make a beautifully fast portamento - so it's less slid-ish, and more like a musical "sigh", if that makes any sense. Also, dipping the dynamics CC down when portamento-ing can be very helpful, so that the transition isn't in-your-face.



+1
Dipping through the porta and then slowly "blossoming" out of it with dynamics and vibrato is, like, bone-chilling gorgeous with this cello! :shock:

And thank you Alex for the kind words regarding the programming. Performance quality is important to me and your cello makes it that much more enjoyable, since I can do it live with just small touchup.

Now, of course, when I began this song over the weekend I thought to myself: "Man, it'd be really great if I had a kick-ass erhu!!" :mrgreen:


----------



## chillbot (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks that helps a lot. I guess I was playing too *strong* to hear the portamentos...! I am also a dummy and yes I found the manuals. I bought Friedlander Violin at the same time, and it included a "documents" folder that is empty... I looked in there wondering why it was empty and never thought to look in the "extras" folder. Thanks.


----------

